# is it a patricia or powder blue????



## phaz3boy (Feb 28, 2012)

I picked up some darts at the expo and the label said Patricia. But I thought the Patricia had all blue legs so what is it?


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

trust the buyer. many tinc morphs look very similar so you should have faith in your buyer (if he is trustworthy, if not, why are you buying from him?)


----------



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

How old is it?


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Well I would say that too. But I recently saw a vendor trying peddle some bull crap and selling totally wrong sexed frogs to unwary buyers. 

Just wait and see in a year. It's hard to say at a young age for sure.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I have a Patricia with spotted legs


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

The Patricia morph that Dart Frog Depot use to have were gorgeous with light grey legs. There is also a green legged version apparently, that were the originals brought in.


----------



## phaz3boy (Feb 28, 2012)

Its was my first time buying a dart frog so I just put my faith in the vendor he seemed legit enough. I bought two dart frogs two days ago guessing about a 2 months old.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Patricias usually have blue/gray legs with no spots, while powder blues tend to have black spots on their legs. Patricias also get slightly larger than powder blues. As has been said several times before, it's probably too early to tell for sure. Wait and see.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

looks like a typical powder blue to me, and I have seen many many mislabeled frogs at reptile expos/shows.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Phyllobates azureus said:


> As has been said several times before, it's probably too early to tell for sure. Wait and see.


Since this thread is more than three months old; I think the wait and seeing would be up.


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

Looks like a powder blue


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

JeremyHuff said:


> The Patricia morph that Dart Frog Depot use to have were gorgeous with light grey legs. There is also a green legged version apparently, that were the originals brought in.


Jeremy

That line lives on. I got her from Chris.


----------



## frogs are cool (May 22, 2010)

i would say powderblue


----------

